# Thread relating to 6 month French visa for Brits



## Willuth

Let’s start a permanent thread and exchange information regarding the 6 month French visa.

We don’t know what the future holds Covid-wise, but did anyone apply for such a visas in 2021? How did you get on? Were there any snags?

What is the position regarding medical insurance for more than 90 days? Are UK companies offering this?

There is a question on the form asking if you have an EU spouse. Surely all Brits will require a visa irrespective of spouse nationality. Does an EU spouse make things any easier?

We can share information on this forum that will help those with 2nd homes get a 6 month visa in 2022.

Willuth


----------



## Bevdeforges

Not sure what you're looking for here, but a "6 month visa" is nothing but a long-stay visa - just one that doesn't got for a full year (but does allow you to be in France for longer than 90 days at a time). You'll need a private health insurance to cover the period of your long-stay visa (i.e. 6 months) and you'll be considered resident in France during those six months.

Long stay visas require a "reason" - which I guess would be a "visitor" visa. An EU spouse (or other immediate family member with EU nationality) would be able to come to France under their Freedom of Movement rights and so would not require a visa. And since you mention having a 2nd home in France, I guess the catch is that you would have to re-apply for a 6 month visa every year that you wish to go to France for six months.

Honestly, it would be far easier to take advantage of the 3 month (90 day) "tourist" visa provisions and just make two 90 day visits to France in a given year - just space them out so that you alternate 90 days in France with 90 days back home in the UK.


----------



## Willuth

Sorry I didn't make it clear. I am referring to what they call the VLS-T visa. (The 6 month variety)
This visa gives 6 months at a stretch and avoids French second home owners having to split their stay (2x90 days) with a 90 day return to the UK in the middle. 
The trouble with the 90 day rule is that you have to break your stay and trek back and forth to the UK. Also a 6 month visa will enable you to get the best of the weather.
I realise that with the present Covid situation these VLS-T visas are probably not available at present but hopefully they will become available when/if the situation improves.
Willuth


----------



## EuroTrash

It sounds like you are intending to do this so do report back, I imagine there will be lurkers on the forum who are interested in knowing exactly what it entails.
Re insurance, according to this site Questions Fréquentes a GHIC card or EHIC is sufficient for up to 6 months.
*Assurance maladie pour le visa de visiteur de long séjour (plus de 90 jours):*
_Nouvelles règles mises à jour le 14/05/2021
*1. Visa de visiteur de long séjour temporaire "VLS-T" (durée du séjour 90-180 jours/an)*_

_La Global Health Insurance Card britannique (GHIC) ou la carte européenne d'assurance maladie (EHIC) valide sont désormais acceptées. Veuillez fournir une copie de votre carte GHIC ou EHIC valide._
_Si vous n'êtes pas titulaire d'une GHIC ou d'une EHIC valide, vous devrez fournir une assurance maladie privée, qui doit couvrir la totalité du visa de long séjour demandé, jusqu'à 6 mois (VLS-T)._
Going off at a slight tangent, one thing you might need to consider for maybe the next year or so, is where and how will you get your covid jabs if you split your time between countries, along with the potential consequences. Since at present global Britain seems unable to recognise/record a vaccination received in any other country, you may have to take a trip back to the UK when your boosters are due, to avoid ending up in a situation where you are unable to get a health pass in either country - which could severely limit where you can go and what you can do. So I assume the visa VLS-T is multi-entry? that is something to check.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN

Supporting documents requiredThe supporting documents to be provided are as follows:

Pre-requisites
A travel document, issued less than 10 years ago, containing at least two blank pages, with a period of validity at least 3 months longer than the date on which you intend to leave the Schengen Area or, in the case of a long stay, at least three months longer than the expiry date of the visa requested. Be sure to transmit (scan) ALL PAGES of your travel document containing visas, entry and exit stamps or any other inscription.
ID photograph.
If you are not a national of your country of residence: proof that you are legally resident in that country (e.g. residence permit).

Purpose of travel/stay
Promise not to exercise any professional activity in France, if applicable accompanied by a letter explaining your project.
Proof of your socio-economic situation.

Funds
Last 3 months bank statements (UK account/savers) showing your full name and address, as evidence that you have enough funds for the whole duration of the stay. If you are financially sponsored by your spouse/partner : marriage certificate and bank statements of your spouse/partner.

Accommodation
Proof of residency of the host in France: rental agreement or property tirle or, if applicable, statement signed by the host confirming the establishment in France. Any particuliar situation will require an explaination letter.

Travel health insurance
For stays in France up to 6 months : UK-insured reciprocal healthcare entitlement documents (valid EHIC / GHIC). For stays over 6 months : Private Health insurance covering the entire validity of the visa (up to 1 year), except for retirees receiving a British retirement pension who may provide the S1 Form delivered by the NHS.
For stays in France up to 6 months : UK-insured reciprocal healthcare entitlement documents (valid EHIC / GHIC). For stays over 6 months : Private Health insurance covering the entire validity of the visa (up to 1 year), except for retirees receiving a British retirement pension who may provide the S1 Form delivered by the NHS.


----------



## Bevdeforges

EuroTrash said:


> So I assume the visa VLS-T is multi-entry? that is something to check.


Everything I've seen on this points to it just being a single six month long-stay visa (i.e. without the need for a "residence permit"). Have seen it stated point blank that this visa will have to be applied for every year for second home owners who want to split their time between the UK and France.


----------



## Willuth

Thanks very much for the recent posts.
In my original post I put:
"There is a question on the form asking if you have an EU spouse. Surely all Brits will require a visa irrespective of spouse nationality. Does an EU spouse make things any easier?"
However, I do now wonder whether having an EU spouse (not necessarily French) and travelling together, means that such Brits are not be affected by the 90 day rule and are thus permitted to stay in France for 180 days without a VLS-T visa.
Otherwise, I wonder why the question is asked.
Willuth


----------



## EuroTrash

Bevdeforges said:


> Everything I've seen on this points to it just being a single six month long-stay visa (i.e. without the need for a "residence permit"). Have seen it stated point blank that this visa will have to be applied for every year for second home owners who want to split their time between the UK and France.


Yes I don't see how you can avoid applying each year, given that the visa will expire and you'll presumably have to wait a certain length of time before you can apply for a new one (or will you?). 
But I wondered, if say you go to France in May and you need to take a quick trip back to the UK in July, could you then return and stay until October? Or would your visa not be good to re-enter France in July and resume your 6-month stay?


----------



## EuroTrash

Willuth said:


> Thanks very much for the recent posts.
> In my original post I put:
> "There is a question on the form asking if you have an EU spouse. Surely all Brits will require a visa irrespective of spouse nationality. Does an EU spouse make things any easier?"
> However, I do now wonder whether having an EU spouse (not necessarily French) and travelling together, means that such Brits are not be affected by the 90 day rule and are thus permitted to stay in France for 180 days without a VLS-T visa.
> Otherwise, I wonder why the question is asked.
> Willuth


Why not put Yes, and see where it takes you next?

One suggestion as to why they may be asking: I believe (but could be wrong, it is just what I've read) that if a Brit wishes to join an EU spouse in the spouse's country of residence and apply for a spouse visa to live there permanently, the Brit is initially required to obtain a visa before they enter the country. So the question may be asked in order to identify Brits in that particular situation and funnel them into the correct process.

I don't think that having an EU spouse automatically gives you any extra rights. Potentially it gives you certain advantages, in that it's easier to qualify for residence rights for instance, but not automatically without applying and jumping through a few hoops.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Is the form you are referring to specifically for Brits? (I doubt it, but these days, who knows?) The form you are filling out is probably the standard form for a long-stay visa - whether for 6 months or for "1 year +." (If the form has those options, then it's the standard long-stay visa form.) 

If you were to be staying for a year or more, and if it's your EU spouse who is motivating the move (even if only for 6 months), then the EU spouse would be able to extend their "exercise of their Freedom of Movement" to allow the non-EU spouse to join them (and thus get a carte de séjour as the close family member of an EU national exercising their FoM rights). How that applies to the case of a non-EU national married to an EU national with a second home in France is an interesting question. It might work for the Brit spouse, since they wouldn't actually need a "titre de séjour" for much of anything. The catch at the moment is any Covid travel restrictions that would restrict entry to those with a residence permit. But once you were in, you should be OK.


----------



## Willuth

The website of “rightcasa.com”, which is aimed at people travelling to Spain, has the following post regarding the matter of 90+ day periods in the EU. On this basis it is clear that a Dutch/Finnish/German etc spouse does not enable a Brit to circumvent the 90-day rule as far as visits are concerned. I suppose the “certainly be easier” below refers to people who subsequently want to become full-time residents.

_Can Being Married to an EU Citizen Extend Your Stay?

If you’re married to an EU citizen then this can be very helpful when you come to apply for residency or other immigration requirements within the EU, but sadly it won’t help you to circumnavigate the 90-day rule. That’s because the EU’s immigration requirements are very clear: as a non-EU passport holder you can spend 90 days living in a European country with your spouse without a visa, but then you must apply for either a residency card or a visa, depending on the length and purpose of your stay.

It’s not all bad news though: as the spouse of an EU passport holder, applying for the visa or residency document that you need will certainly be easier, but you will still need to complete the application process._

Willuth


----------



## Willuth

Further to the above, there's a useful post at:








Extended Euro-tour over 90 days in 180


I’m the first person to admit that it’s a “high class” problem to be worrying about whether the 90 days in 180 Shengen post-Brexit visa restrictions will interfere with our …




rockaroundtheworld.co.uk




Willuth


----------



## vianina

Willuth said:


> Thanks very much for the recent posts.
> In my original post I put:
> "There is a question on the form asking if you have an EU spouse. Surely all Brits will require a visa irrespective of spouse nationality. Does an EU spouse make things any easier?"
> However, I do now wonder whether having an EU spouse (not necessarily French) and travelling together, means that such Brits are not be affected by the 90 day rule and are thus permitted to stay in France for 180 days without a VLS-T visa.
> Otherwise, I wonder why the question is asked.
> Willuth


Yes, that is correct. Travelling together with the EU spouse exempts the British spouse from the 90-day rule, only as long as the EU spouse is there throughout their stay. Some members on the Spanish forum asked the European Commission and that was the response they got.


----------



## vianina

vianina said:


> Yes, that is correct. Travelling together with the EU spouse exempts the British spouse from the 90-day rule, only as long as the EU spouse is there throughout their stay. Some members on the Spanish forum asked the European Commission and that was the response they got.


However, there was a bunch of nuances attached to that, and now I can't find the reference. Most likely it applies to British spouses of EU nationals who already hold a residence card for somewhere in the EU. Sorry, I don't know more than that.


----------



## Willuth

Vianina’s first post sparked a certain amount of straw-clutching but guess it’s too good to be true. Perhaps the proviso about the spouse “already holding a residence card for somewhere in the EU” is significant.
Willuth


----------



## Bevdeforges

Basically the regulations regarding a non-EU spouse "joining" their EU spouse come from the directives related to a long-term relocation in an EU country. The basic idea is that the spouse's residence permit rights are linked to the Freedom of Movement rights and the "statut" of the EU spouse while living in the country (like the ability to work). Unless you are planning on claiming residence in France, I'm not sure all this is relevant - and "residence" implies things like filing taxes, enrolling in the French health care system and a few other factors.


----------



## EuroTrash

I really don't think it will be a load of hassle for Brits to get a visitor visa. Other nationalities manage it, and the fact that an EHIC or equivalent is apparently acceptable as health insurance, must in itself make it far easier than for other nationalities who want to spend 6 months in France.. 
Looking at it objectively, technically Brits never did have the right to spend 6 months at a stretch in France. It was tolerated but it was irregular, under FoM rules the maximum time allowed was 3 months consecutive. Now with a visa it will be all in order. What's not to like


----------



## Willuth

Thanks for your reply. Yes, if a VSLT visa is indeed required then so be in.
One point about the embassy in London. Some friends who are applying for the VSLT have mentioned that their application keeps being returned.
I think that I read somewhere that the embassy in London are not accepting applications at the moment.
Is this indeed the case? Perhaps it's a Covid thing.


----------



## Bevdeforges

This is the London Embassy's page on visas: Applying for a French visa in the United-Kingdom

I thought I had seen somewhere that France is now using a visa agency to process visa applications (like they do in the US) Ah, here it is: https://fr.tlscontact.com/gb/splash.php

The embassy site does mention that delays for obtaining visas are long - but see what the agency TLS has to say about the delays in getting appointments. The London Embassy is not accepting any visa applications these days - they all go through TLS. In the grand scheme of things, that's probably an advantage because it eliminates some of the inconsistency that used to be part of having to deal directly with the Embassy.


----------



## Willuth

Thanks for the info.
I just tried to register with TLS but cannot do so.
You can type your e-mail address and you can key in a password.
However, you cannot then register - the website does not take you any further - it stop responding.
Perhaps this is because they have indeed stopped accepting applications at the moment.
Has anyone else had any joy with TLS registration?
W


----------



## EuroTrash

Just a thought, but this sounds similar to an issue I had recently, can't remember which website it was but it might have been when I was trying to set up an account on the UK NHS website..
It turned out that the password I was entering didn't meet their security criteria. Belatedly after a lot of bad language I found a little 'i' button to click that defined what the password criteria were - at least one capital letter, at least one digit, at least one symbol etc etc etc. There was no message or anything to tell you that the password wasn't acceptable, it just stuck at the same screen..


----------



## Willuth

There is a thread on FB about travelling to France with an EU spouse.
The excellent team at _"180 days in France"_ have noted the question on the form about people travelling with an EU spouse. The 2nd question of the form refers specifically to such applicants: as stated below, the team do not know what happens if you answer "Yes" ... !
Does anyone know the answer? Is there anyone who has replied "Yes" - if so what was the upshot? 
W
Below is the question on the form - and the comment from the _"180 days in France"_ team.

_The second question asks
“Do you join or travel with a family member from an EU country (other than France).......

We do NOT know what happens if you answer Yes_


----------



## EuroTrash

Willuth said:


> There is a thread on FB about travelling to France with an EU spouse.
> The excellent team at _"180 days in France"_ have noted the question on the form about people travelling with an EU spouse. The 2nd question of the form refers specifically to such applicants: as stated below, the team do not know what happens if you answer "Yes" ... !
> Does anyone know the answer? Is there anyone who has replied "Yes" - if so what was the upshot?
> W
> Below is the question on the form - and the comment from the _"180 days in France"_ team.
> 
> _The second question asks
> “Do you join or travel with a family member from an EU country (other than France).......
> 
> We do NOT know what happens if you answer Yes_


Why on earth doesn't somebody just answer Yes, and see what question pops up next?
I'm sure it won't commit you to validating an application with Yes as the answer to this question.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm sure I have stated this elsewhere, but let me repeat this - the "6 month visa" for France is a long-stay visa as is any visa for a period longer than 90 days. We have had several cases here on the forum of non-EU nationals who think it would be "easier" to apply for a long-stay visa than to go through the process of applying for a carte de séjour as the close family member of an EU national. In most cases, the non-EU family member looking to "join" their EU family member will be refused a visa, given their right to enter under the other process. And, as far as I know, if someone is simply traveling with a non-EU family member, then that family member may be required to obtain a Schengen (90 days or less) visa or their own visa for the duration of the trip if they are not entitled to the 90 day "stamp in the passport" visa.

As ET says, why doesn't someone just answer Yes and see what happens next - you can always stop short of clicking the button to submit the request. But this is stuff that non-Brits have been dealing with for decades. It's not brain surgery, as the old saying goes.


----------



## EuroTrash

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm sure I have stated this elsewhere, but let me repeat this - the "6 month visa" for France is a long-stay visa as is any visa for a period longer than 90 days.


It's a bit confusing then because the visa that all the official websites are pointing Brit second homers at is specifically the VLS-T, and it says for instance





Tourist or Private visit | France-Visas.gouv.fr


The type of visa required for tourist travel depends both on the duration and purpose of your stay in France.



france-visas.gouv.fr




_Where appropriate, a temporary long-stay visa (VLS-T) can be issued to people who are certain that they will not extend their stay beyond the duration of their visa_.
So it sounds like you can ask for a visa for say 4, 5 or 6 months and show you can support yourself for that length of time, if you get it you hop over to France and enjoy yourself for x months and just make sure you leave before the visa expires, then you simply bin it because there is no question of extending or renewing that visa. Next time you want to go to France, whenever that is, you apply for another visa.
Are you saying that's not how it works?


----------



## Bevdeforges

EuroTrash said:


> Are you saying that's not how it works?


That's exactly how it works. If you get a long-stay visa for almost anything less than a full year, the visa usually isn't renewable because it's one of those "temporary" visas. We've had a couple folks through here who "checked the wrong box" on a 1 year visa and had to go back home to get a visa for 1 year + in order to settle in France. And we've had folks through here who got a 6 month (or 7 month or 8 month....) visa who found they couldn't renew it when they decided to stay. It's all the same visa and they use the same application form for it. (And they are available for "visitors" or for "students" or other categories, too.)


----------



## Willuth

Rule for UK citizens travelling to France (VSL-T) with an EU spouse

The French Government’s software that establishes whether or not someone needs a visa to stay more than 90 days is called the ‘Visa Wizard’:





Do you need a visa ? | France-Visas.gouv.fr


Try our visa wizard and check in a few clicks if you need a visa to come to France



france-visas.gouv.fr





This indicates that, as a UK citizen with an EU (but not French) spouse, I need a visa for a stay of more than 90 days. Accordingly, I should apply for a VSL-T (6-month).

On the other hand, in cases where a British national with an EU spouse (not necessarily French) travel together and return in the same way a 6-month (VLS-T visa) is apparently NOT required.

However, although we will arrive in France together, my EU spouse may well leave before me. Despite the expense and form filling associated with a visa, I will gladly do this. But I trust that having an EU spouse does not prevent me from getting a VSL-T.

Does anyone have knowledge or experience of the above?

W


----------



## vianina

Willuth said:


> Rule for UK citizens travelling to France (VSL-T) with an EU spouse
> 
> The French Government’s software that establishes whether or not someone needs a visa to stay more than 90 days is called the ‘Visa Wizard’:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a visa ? | France-Visas.gouv.fr
> 
> 
> Try our visa wizard and check in a few clicks if you need a visa to come to France
> 
> 
> 
> france-visas.gouv.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This indicates that, as a UK citizen with an EU (but not French) spouse, I need a visa for a stay of more than 90 days. Accordingly, I should apply for a VSL-T (6-month).
> 
> On the other hand, in cases where a British national with an EU spouse (not necessarily French) travel together and return in the same way a 6-month (VLS-T visa) is apparently NOT required.
> 
> However, although we will arrive in France together, my EU spouse may well leave before me. Despite the expense and form filling associated with a visa, I will gladly do this. But I trust that having an EU spouse does not prevent me from getting a VSL-T.
> 
> Does anyone have knowledge or experience of the above?
> 
> W


What I have read elsewhere indicates that you are correct and no, your spouse will not be an obstacle to you getting the visa.


----------



## Willuth

vianina said:


> What I have read elsewhere indicates that you are correct and no, your spouse will not be an obstacle to you getting the visa.


OK, Vianina and thanks for that encouraging bit of news.
W


----------



## Willuth

Phone conversation with TLS

Despite what shows up on the French embassy’s ‘Visa Wizard’, a British passport holder does not need a VLS-T (6-month) visa if travelling with an EU spouse. But the British passport holder has to go to the local prefecture ASAP after arrival and request some kind of ‘temporary residence certificate’ (there must be be a special term for this document). However, I guess this is an unusual request at this stage of the Brexit game and may cause bewilderment and confusion.

I pointed out that we may well travel back separately, at different times. I asked whether I could still apply for a VLS-T even though this is not strictly necessary. I was told that in the above circumstance, a VLS-T is optional – I can still get one for myself; the EU spouse should not be added. And in any case, he/she does not need a visa. Apparently the ‘temporary residence certificate’ will suffice upon return.

Despite the hassle and expense of getting a VLS-T, I will play safe and get one. This should avoid any confusion at the prefecture. A visa will also avoid any misunderstandings over passport stamping upon arrival and departure.

Full marks to TLS for their prompt call-back and the helpful advice.

W


----------



## Bevdeforges

Glad to hear you got things sorted out. That does seem to be one of the big advantages of the visa process being handled by a private agency. The discrepancies in terms, conditions and "discretions" used to be frustrating when French visas in the US were being handled by the individual consulates. Keep us posted on how your plans are coming and It's encouraging to hear that things are working out for you.


----------



## Willuth

My appointment with TLS is not until February - I will report back after that.
However, in the meantime, it would be interesting and helpful to hear from anyone who's been to an appointment with TLS - especially anyone married to an EU citizen.
One thing that foxed me slightly was when I saw the words "Receipt France-Visas" referring to one thing that is required at the time of the appointment with TLS.
I wondered whether I should be paying (should already have paid) a fee to the embassy.
Then I realised that one of the documents that you get back from "France-Visas" during Part 1 of the process is called the "Registration Receipt".
The latter is a "receipt" in that it confirms that something has been received (by "France Visas") - nothing to do with a receipt for money.
The money (via a card) is not payable till the day one goes to the TLS Centre - it's £85.77 for the visa and a further £31.11 for the TLS fee.
W


----------

